# Future Rally



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Just cruising the internet for a place to go close to home. This place looks nice, anyone been or heard about it. It has so many family activities and places to go in close proximity outside the campground. Bald Mountain Park, Hiawaisee, Georgia....May I will go this weekend if I can get a site on the lake or creek.









http://www.baldmountainpark.com/map.html


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW....that is sure a lot of campsite in one campground. Guess I'm a bit spoiled to go t a campground with 10-15 site total.

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi paul and amy. i have been to that place to look around.
looks great on the web site. but in person not so good.
most all the sites a full time renters. most have run down campers with built on awnings around them.
the few sites they rent on weekends are not many.
but its always best to take a look inperson.
lamar


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

If at all possible, I try to drive to a campground and "scope it out" before I go - if it is close to home that is. If I can't check it out first, I ask here, and see if anyone has any feedback. Maybe they have 'cleaned' it up since Lamar was there. If you go, please let us know how YOU would rate it.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hi paul and amy. i have been to that place to look around.
> looks great on the web site. but in person not so good.
> most all the sites a full time renters. most have run down campers with built on awnings around them.
> the few sites they rent on weekends are not many.
> ...


Sounds a lot like Whispering Pines.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

From Mrs CN18:

Try River Bend in Hiwassee http://www.riverbendcamping.com/ Tell them Lamar referred ya.

or

Track Rock in Blairsville http://www.trackrock.com/ 
this one is my fav for camping with sewer hookups - bathrooms are very old tho.

Carmen


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

Dont' know about that park, but we love Mistletoe State Park in Augusta! It's our favorite. They have a really fall fun family fall festival the last week of October that we've gone to for years. Our kids get very disappointed if we can't make it!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Its always a good idea to check out a campground if possiable. If not you could end up like me.

































not a good feeling, espically for a rally.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay, we are going to be the guinea pigs







this weekend and go to Bald Mountain. I didn't read all your posts till after I made the reservation







. But being the person I am (aquarian) and a born critic (and former travel agent's assistant - scarer), I must see it all, the good, bad, and ugly. I have a space reserved on the creek #43 - I will do my writing/illustrations and paul his woodcarving - relax. I will let you all know what is up with the campground and give you my post camping review commentary with pictures for future. either that, I will take my laptop and tell you from there if it is really bad. I did enjoy those pictures battalionchief3, that is the way some parts of Blue Ridge look. Wish me luck







Next weekend is Vogel State Park.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> Okay, we are going to be the guinea pigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to hear about Vogel, have not been there in about 8 years. Have camped there about 40 times since the late 60s. It was my parents favorite campground.
Yall have fun!

Billy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Its always a good idea to check out a campground if possiable. If not you could end up like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This cracks me up...someone daisy chained the sewer line....


----------

